# Help finding furry comic!



## otterboy101 (Jul 10, 2016)

So this furry comic was an ongoing comic that was about a blue and white wolf with an eye patch and a tan and white dog that went on a hunting trip and caught a big boar creature. Then while hunting this boar they get caught in the river and go over a waterfall. They then are sitting around a fire and a storm starts and they run for the forest where they find a temple and an altar. The tan dog is in love with the blue and white wolf and this wolf is getting married and becoming the alpha of his tribe. I don't remember the name of the comic, or the name of the artist but I know that he was posting on furaffinity. If someone can help that would be awesome! The comic was on u18chan and had a link to the author's furaffinity account, but since u18chan is down I can't locate this comic to save my life! I know I should have saved the artist earlier and I regret it now! If anyone has the artist's name or a link I can find them on I would appreciate it! He also might have moved to patreon but I'm not sure because I can't find him there either. If anyone needs some more information I'll do my best to help! The comic had two cover pages, one with the two hunters wearing a skull mask and one without them wearing the skull masks. I also think the comic was named something like the hunt, the trophy, or the prize. Thank you!


----------



## MEDS (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow, it definitely sounds interesting from your detailed description. Can't say that I can help you other than giving this topic a good bump.


----------

